# Turner VS Intense Downhill Celebrity Death Match Helmet Cam



## superstock (Dec 7, 2004)

Alright, there aren't any celebrities and certainly no death but there is some good helmet cam footage aboard the DHR with a little M6 carnage.

The picture gets a little jumpy in the rocky sections but didn't turn out too bad. Incessant clanging noise is a hiker bell on my bike ....





Turner DHR helmet cam from superstock on Vimeo.

S


----------



## whidbeydh (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks like a fun trail!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Toilet bowl


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

That did not suck.


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

I loves me some sui. the bottom section would be so much better with a little work.

excellent vid, as usual!


----------



## nybike1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

That was a great video and trail!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

It's funny watching a vid of a trail I know so well. I saw dude take the middle down that slot and thought "oh wow, this could get ugly". Great trail, in much better shape these days. Thanks locals, whoever you are!


----------



## superstock (Dec 7, 2004)

*MacGyver Helmet Cam*

I had an older credit card sized camera where the lcd display in the back was broken and wouldn't display but it would still take pictures and video. It was just gathering dust in a drawer, when I thought, "Strap it to a helmet!". A custom bracket that uses the visor bolt attached it to the helmet and another bolt into the tripod interface did it:



















I would do a quick recording with the camera and then stick the SD card into another camera to view. I had to repeat this a few times until I got it pointing in the right spot.

BTW, the gap jump in the middle of the video is the same as this one posted in another thread:










S


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice gap!
Dig the ghetto helmcam. 
What caused that endo, was it the rock pile or did he brake to hard going into it?
how long of a ride is it to the top?


----------



## honemastert (Jun 13, 2007)

*niiiice!*

Great action..! watching in full screen mode gives 
me motion sickness though! 
(almost like being there) :thumbsup:

that's the one thing all these compact cams
lack (versus a true 'video' camera) the steadycam
motion stabilization stuff.. it's hard to do in such
a small package.


----------



## superstock (Dec 7, 2004)

Bikezilla said:


> What caused that endo, was it the rock pile or did he brake to hard going into it?
> how long of a ride is it to the top?


He meant to ride to the right of the rocks. I think when he landed from the first drop, he was right on top of the rocks, wasn't centered over the bike and it rebounded to the side and threw him. He hadn't ridden the trail for over a month and this was our first run. I could tell he was pushing it for the camera. To make it worse, he was recovering from a rotator cuff injury from a moto accident and landed on the injured shoulder in this crash. I don't think he hurt it much more than it already was though. Three advil and some beer at the bottom of trail got him back on track. We'll see, we're racing against each other next weekend!

Ride to the top? These are downhill bikes son, we have to _push_ them up! A good 45 minutes plus to get up there. A highline would be enough bike for the trail and could clean most of the climb up. If I had one in the garage, I'd probably take that for this trail and ride the whole loop.

My other buddy on the ride was riding his 6 spot and was a little undergunned but got to the top way before the DH bikes did.

S


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

*We ain't got hills like that...*



superstock said:


> Ride to the top? These are downhill bikes son, we have to _push_ them up! *A good 45 minutes plus to get up there*.


The hell you say!!! :eekster:

I like the way your partner was whipping the corners. Kickarse. Love to hit a run like that some day.


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

Great video! I would try to turn down the helmet cam volume if possible to minimize all the trail feedback noise. That's what I did on my helmet cam and the videos are much better now.

Great, gnarly looking stuff fo' sure.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool. That section about 15 seconds before and up to the crash looks super steep and rocky and you both are carrying some scary speed. With all the bouncing I felt like I was on the bike wichu. Thanks for the ride SS.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

How often are you guys out there? That trail looks cleaned the hell up now. 

Who decided there needed to be a 5 foot tall BMX bike berm up near the top??


----------



## honemastert (Jun 13, 2007)

checked out the rest of the vid from home.. nice and fast.. you can see the 
camera 'buffering' the video trying to keep up! 

very cool!


----------



## nybike1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

jgusta said:


> Great video! I would try to turn down the helmet cam volume if possible to minimize all the trail feedback noise. That's what I did on my helmet cam and the videos are much better now.
> 
> Great, gnarly looking stuff fo' sure.


You can also lower the volume of the helmet-cam sound track in the video editing software so you can make it stand out when it matters and reduce the clanking and wind noise when it doesn't.

The ghetto helmet-cam setup would make Pete Fagerlin proud!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Great Trail, Great Vid!

I miss riding in Cali. I spent some time in Santa Monica a few years ago and I miss the flow that the trails there offer. It is so rocky here in NM that we rarely see that kind of speed.


----------



## xmangox (Feb 20, 2009)

That looks intense !!!!


----------



## superstock (Dec 7, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> How often are you guys out there? That trail looks cleaned the hell up now.
> 
> Who decided there needed to be a 5 foot tall BMX bike berm up near the top??


We just started going back there to ride again and have hit it 3 or 4 times in the last few months. Look for some shots of the Pivot Firebird on this trail in an upcoming MBA 

They graded the bottom a couple years ago so its much more tame now. I also think some of the less experienced riders are clearing a bunch of the rocks off the trail. Keep in mind, the helmet cam sanitizes it some too. Its still a rocky mutha.

I don't know who is building but most of it is pretty good. Keep it up!



nybike1971 said:


> You can also lower the volume of the helmet-cam sound track in the video editing software so you can make it stand out when it matters and reduce the clanking and wind noise when it doesn't.


That's a good suggestion. I did lower the camera audio levels some and bring the music track up. It works alright in the upper sections but there is too much wind noise on the speed sections. I'll pull the camera audio down more for the speed sections next time.

S


----------



## bdee (Mar 30, 2004)

Nick. said:


> That did not suck.


this.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Sometimes I think "wow, I'm getting pretty good at this" then I see a vid like that. Thanks for putting me back in my place. Thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## jebfour (Sep 18, 2005)

Deleted by poster.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

My brother and I did this trail over the weekend. Takes some serious skill (and b*lls) to do it with speed as well as clear that jump shown in the picture. There is a big rock near the landing area that will mess with your mind. And to get speed for the jump, you need to come flying down on a steep rocky section. Requires some serious b*lls. The video doesn't do the trail justice. Lot more rocky, steep and gnarly than what is in the video.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice [email protected]:12 I would have been dead as I would have sent that into the big rock if I was riding down for the first time blindly.


----------



## superstock (Dec 7, 2004)

*Run #2*

There was no Intense in front of me for run #2 and I could go much faster  .

I lowered the camera audio, switched the soundtrack to vintage Metallica and cut out some of the mellower sections.

3 minutes and 40 seconds of rocky bliss:





Solo Helmet Cam Turner DHR from superstock on Vimeo.

S


----------



## honemastert (Jun 13, 2007)

that was cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Hell yes !!!
RTW.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Great job on both videos, though I liked the music for #2 better, and having a rider in frame for #1 gave much better perspective.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Dooooood... at 3:20 you were really haulin arse!
That's some good chunk man.


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks like some new features since I was there last (about a year-or-so ago). Just out of curiosity, what was your total time?


----------



## superstock (Dec 7, 2004)

deadbolt said:


> Looks like some new features since I was there last (about a year-or-so ago). Just out of curiosity, what was your total time?


There is some new stuff. The run is just under 5 minutes from the top and its hard to hit it without stopping. The push is a good 45 minutes plus. 10 minutes or so to rest up top and put on the pads gives you an hour door to door best case. When you string runs together, it about an hour and half per run. I don't know that I've ever done more than 2 ...

S


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Hmmm... so when do the lifts open?


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

It was a good day when I could do car-to-car in 45 minutes flat on that trail. That's basically not stopping at the top except to throw on the helmet and pads, and not stopping at the bottom and just mashing back to the car. That was usually from the higher entrance too.

Need to get back out there again. Probably been about 6 months now.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome riding, nice trail and good vid....I wish I had the balls to hit a trail at that speed!


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

yea, that's some ripping! What a rush, that totally rekindled my buzz from riding (and pushing up) the dhr last sunday.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Great video. Thanks for posting that. I'm on the edge of defying doctor's orders and heading out for a ride. Did an easy one yesterday, and I'm really itching to get back to the trails and the video doesn't help.

As far as the soundtrack, the latest Testament would have worked better. Or...


----------

